# Sligo town



## TarfHead (9 Oct 2013)

Heading up there at the weekend. Should have a few hours to kill around the town on Saturday afternoon, including getting something to eat for lunch.

Any pointers ..
- where to park ?
- streets to head for / avoid ?
- somewhere for lunch ?
- local shops worth seeing, e.g. bookshop ?

Rest of the weekend will be spent outside the town, sightseeing, walking and visiting relations.


----------



## emeralds (9 Oct 2013)

We spent a weekend in Sligo a few years ago. I found the town itself very underwhelming to be honest. We had pizza in a nice pizza place.


----------



## PMU (9 Oct 2013)

TarfHead said:


> Any pointers ..
> - where to park ?
> - streets to head for / avoid ?
> - somewhere for lunch ?
> - local shops worth seeing, e.g. bookshop ?


  Park in the Cathedral Car Park.  It’s cheaper for long stays.  Otherwise park in the Abbey Car Park.  Check out Shoot the Crows (Grattan St) and Hargadons (O'Connell St.) for a few scoops. You can also eat on Hargardon’s (very good) .  For an interesting shop try the Cat and the Moon (Castle St).


----------



## Daisy Jones (10 Oct 2013)

If you were willing to drive out of Sligo and go to Grange, about 12 miles away I would recommend Langs for something to eat. It is a super little place. Enjoy


----------



## Delboy (10 Oct 2013)

for an old school bar, try Connolly's just across the river from the galsshouse
http://www.theguardian.com/travel/2008/oct/23/ireland-bars-top10-traditional


----------



## TarfHead (11 Oct 2013)

Thanks
I guess we'll be spending time around Castle and Grattan Streets. There's a craft shop nearby for wife and daughter. Son & I will have a look around the outdoors and book shops. We'll park where we can.


----------

